# Double ecran photoshop



## betty40 (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai raccordé un second ecran à mon mac book pro afin d'avoir plus de confort pour travailler.
Cependant je souhaiterai utiliser mon mac book comme une unité centrale afin de travailler principalement sur mon second ecran plus grand.
Par exemple si je lance photoshop, je ne peux pas déplacer la barre de menu horizontale en haut, les palettes c'est possible mais la barre avec fichier etc.... je n'y arrive pas .
Auriez-vous des combines ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## g.robinson (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenu,

Je n'ai pas de deuxième écran mais à mon avis, tu dois te rendre dans les Preference/Moniteurs et faire une détection. Ensuite, si c'est possible tu devrais avoir une option...


----------



## edd72 (25 Octobre 2010)

Définis ton écran externe comme "écran principal".
Comme ça quand il est branché, tout va dessus. Et quand il est débranché, ça va vers l'écran de ton MBP (heureusement).
-j'utilise moi-même un écran externe sur mon MBP-


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2010)

betty40 a dit:


> Par exemple si je lance photoshop, je ne peux pas déplacer la barre de menu horizontale en haut, les palettes c'est possible mais la barre avec fichier etc.... je n'y arrive pas .
> Auriez-vous des combines ?



Ben oui, la combine, c'est d'aller dans préférences système -> Moniteurs, et là, depuis l'onglet "Disposition", déplacer la barre de menus vers le second écran, iln'y a que comme ça qu'on peut y arriver (Mac OS n'a qu'une seule barre de menus, donc ça déplace tous les menus de toutes les applications vers cet écran). Quand edd72 te disait  de définir cet écran comme "écran principal", c'est à ça qu'il pensait ! À noter que tu peux aussi changer la disposition "logique" de tes écrans (le second à droite ou à gauche, le plus petit aligné sur le haut ou le bas du plus grand, et même les placer logiquement l'un au dessus de l'autre (dans ce cas, la barre de menus est obligatoirement dans celui du haut, et le dock dans celui du bas, sinon, le dock est dans le même écran que la barre de menus) !


----------



## edd72 (26 Octobre 2010)

Oui, désolé, je n'ai pas été vérifier le truc en postant et ai utilisé (à tord) la terminologie Windows :\


----------

